# Roxio Toast Titanium 5.1



## wdw_ (Jan 13, 2002)

I don't know if anybody has already posted this but Roxio has posted Toast Titanium 5.1 Final on their site for free download, but you have to have an account to download it. If you click the link below you can just skip the whole account thing it think.

ftp://ftp.roxio.com/roxio/Products/en/Toast/Titanium/v5/Toast_51_Ti_Updater.hqx

It is awsome!
 It makes burning a lot faster and the icon changes in the dock when it's burning and verifying.


----------



## themacko (Jan 13, 2002)

Do they have a full installer for Toast 5.1 for OSX?  I don't have 9 installed so the updater doesn't do me much good.


----------



## edX (Jan 13, 2002)

what do you mean scott? the installer for toast contains both osx and 9 versions and will download the correct one based upon environment in which it is launched. i installed both just for good measure. 
as long as you already own a copy of toast titanium you should have no problem.


----------



## serpicolugnut (Jan 13, 2002)

I'm having a problem where right after clicking "burn", the program runs it's quick verification and then quits with an error every time. I'm running it on the G4/800DP with the internal Superdrive. I have contacted Roxio Tech Support and they are aware of many issues with this release, but don't have a fix yet.
Another frequent problem people are having is the program constantly asking you for your registration code each time it's launched. 

I envy the people who it's working for. I bought the application back in April with the understanding that Roxio would have an OS X version out by the summer... Even the Preview Releases worked (albeit unstabley) on this machine. Oh well, at least I can use Disc Burner...


----------



## edX (Jan 14, 2002)

i bought toast for 2 reasons 1st - background burning. at the time this was worth the cost of the program all by itself.  2nd - at the time disc burner didn't support external drives. it only worked on apple's own internals and a few others maybe. 
i was pleased when toast started supporting apple drives and apple started supporting external but i would guess they still work best the original way sometimes.
strange - toast update hasn't asked me for my registration info once and i have had it open several times. wonder what causes that?

i do have a question though about TT and DB - are toast and disc burner still incompatible in osx like they are in 9 - where you can only run one or the other? i haven't seen any warnings with the  osx versions but haven't thought to check it out. screwing up toast can be a nitemare so i haven't chanced anything with it in osx since i like it so much.


----------



## serpicolugnut (Jan 16, 2002)

The just released updater for 5.1 seems to fix my issues with the application crashing right after initial verification before it burns. Looks like I finally have Toast back!


----------



## djohnson (Jan 16, 2002)

Toast 5.1.1 has been posted. It is supposed to fix the serial number glitch. Don't know about the other issues.

I haven't downloaded yet. Just found it today and haven't taken the time on a modem line. 

David Johnson


----------

